# Tool Restorations >  1900 restored Fowler steam traction engine

## Jon

This is a 1900 Fowler steam traction engine, restored by Billy Treloar of Northumberland, England.

The world of steam and old machines is filled with superlatives, but this traction engine is "understood" to be the only known remaining traction engine that was used for haulage in the Boer War (1899-1902). 18 tons, 10 horsepower, and Billy gets behind the wheel of this one at 0:46.




For more, see Steam-powered WWI tanks.

----------

